# WV No Kill Shelter closing..no help no funds



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Subject: **Fw: SHELTER CLOSING, NO FUNDING, ..113 DOGS AND 22 CATS. ONE PERSON WITH BROKEN ANKLE TAKING CARE OF ALL*


 
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]PLEASE CROSS POST ASAP!!! URGENT SITUATION!!!



The rescue is Boone-Logan SHARE Rescue Inc. They place animals from the Boone County Dog Pound and the Logan County Pound in W.VA. Trish Bragg's contact: 304-369-7283 or email: http://us.mc458.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]. See the animals on Petfinder at: www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV135.html.​WV NO KILL SHELTER CLOSING, NO FUNDING, NO HELP...113 DOGS AND 22 CATS. ONE 
PERSON WITH A BROKEN ANKLE TAKING CARE OF ALL


Today at 12:48pm
CONTACT: PATRICIA Bragg <http://us.mc458.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> (msn.com)


Subject: Need Placement Help
Date: Mon, 8 Feb 2010 08:52:22 -0500


After two years of no volunteers, no funding, dumb ass government 
officials both local and state and just sheer exhaustion of the 
massive number of strays and drop offs I am admitting defeat and 
closing the only no kill shelter in the area.


It is with the deepest regrets that I can not make this work for 
the animals and heaviness of heart that I send this email asking 
(begging) for help placing my dogs. I am overcrowded, overworked 
and working with a handicap of a cast right now. I am the only 
feeding, watering cleaning person who takes care of 113 dogs and 22 
cats and I can not keep doing this. What used to take 6 hours per 
day to complete now takes me 8 because of the broken ankle. I have 
a water leak that I can not afford to have fixed so I am carrying 
36 water jugs to the shelter every day to water the dogs and cats 
and also having to carry coal and wood to heat the building.


I have worked with all the disadvantages that have been thrown at 
me for over 2 years now but I am now financially, emotionally, 
physically and mentally drained and I cannot just leave these dogs 
to starve in the building but right now I can not afford to feed 
them and care for them. I am in debt big time where I have borrowed 
money for food and vet bills and I have to acknowledge my 
limititations. My personal bills are all overdue and I am raising 3 
granddaughters that have suffered the consequencs of pouring every 
available minute and dollar into this rescue that seems to always 
demand more than I have.


If I turn them over to the local pounds they will be euthanized and 
in Logan county they still use the gas chamber. I can not bear to 
think of them being put down and I will do what I can to keep them 
from going to the pounds for as long as I can but it would be more 
humane to put them down than to let them starve.


I have contacted many of the organizations that are supposed to be 
serious about helping animals, AHS, HSUS, PETA etc who has many 
suggestions about raising money and gives advice on spay and neuter 
but if you work rescue you understand that does not feed or help 
the immediate need.


If you have any contacts that can help me move these dogs to safety 
where they do not have to be euthanized please contact me I know I 
can only hold out a few more days and desperately need to get these 
guys somewhere safe.


Please contact any rescues or avenues of placement you may have and 
help me get these dogs moved.




Trish Bragg
Operations Director
SHARE Rescue - Dogs and cats should not be just a number but a paw 
print on someones heart.
304-369-5751
304-369-SAVE
304-546-3916
http://us.mc458.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]
Safe Haven Animal Rescue Effort, Inc.
Spay and Neuter it saves lives!​



[/FONT]
[/FONT]
​


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

How heartbreaking.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anyone here know this group?


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Myamom said:


> Does anyone here know this group?


I don't know anything about the Rescue itself, Mary Ann, but was made aware of the situation through a couple of rescue friends that often deploy with UAN. They were talking about going down to help (one is a plumber), but have since learned that many others have stepped up to lend a helping hand and things seem to be turning around.
Update on their website reads: "February is going to start the rebuilding of SHARE rescue... "
Safe Haven Animal Rescue Effort, Inc.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Though I've never been to this shelter or helped with pulling dogs from there, I was made aware of it a while back by other rescuers I know who try to help by pulling dogs from there. It is in a very rural area..The people who know this lady said she's very very nice and spends a lot of her own money vetting the dogs/cats she takes in...and very dedicated in her efforts to save the animals. It's a really sad situation.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you guys for the additional updates/info!


----------

